# Adding a second puppy--advice?



## Jo from NYC (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Trixie is an 8 month old Silver Sable. We are picking up a new puppy, an 8 week old female, on Saturday (as yet unnamed until we meet her.) I am looking for any advice on introducing them and other tips for having two. We have two of everything but I am curious if they will share toys and food bowls or want to sleep together. We live in an apartment in the City so use pee pads and take them outside.

Thanks for all your help. I have learned so much from this forum. Jo


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations on joining the multiple hav club! lol

You're about to double your fun! My havs bonded immediately and have been inseparable ever since. I do feed them in separate bowls and taught them whose bowl was whose, so I could keep track of who is eating well or not. My first used pee pads from the start and still does (my decision, his long hair and his love of pond water, etc.). I taught Cooper to go outside when I got him, so he goes outside. They share toys and even take turns with bully sticks! Cooper dominates the play, but Max has always preferred the submissive pose, anyway. 

Send pictures immediately! We love name games.

:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Jo from NYC (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. Haven't figured out the picture thing yet...but will soon. The new baby is black with a white paws. We were planning on Callie (short for caliente tamale) but my boyfriend decided he wasn't crazy about it.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the name Callie! You boyfriend should think about it a little more and then agree with you!

The FAQ will help with the picture situation. If not, many picture hungry forum members will be eager to help. lol

I forgot to mention that one hav sleeps with me and the other prefers the floor. They have their distinctive differences, but both are love bunnies.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My two have separate bowls for eating but would be happy to eat out of the other if given the chance. They share toys and usually want the chew (bully stick/flossie) that the other is chewing on. (They'd rather wait their turn at the one than take any of the other 3 on the floor.) When we stay with friends they have separate crates but frequently lay together on the couch/bed.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats on your new, to be, puppy! I love that name!
I hav three and they all share everything except bowls. They all want the same toy no matter how many are laying around. Same with the flossie or bully stick. It's their game.
Usually where you see one, you see three. They are always together and all three sleep on our bed. The only time they are not together is when one is on the grooming table........then the other two are hiding.
Three times the pleasure.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

> when one is on the grooming table........then the other two are hiding.


 ound:ound:ound:

Sounds just like mine!


----------



## Jo from NYC (Jan 31, 2010)

I am still laughing this morning about the other 2 hiding! Tomorrow is the big day. I am still working on Larry to agree to Callie.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have four small dogs. Two are Havanese! The two Havanese are best buddies! They love to play together! I do need to watch them because because my youngest is a Show girl. I don't want the hair on her head broken. I love to see them play! You will too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm really interested in how you get on as I have only 1 Hav at the moment,he is my absolute baby,but I am thinking he would love a buddy to RLH with as he tries it on with all the various dogs we meet on our walks,but I am frightened his nose would be put out of joint by another Hav on the block,he loves our cats.I just don't want our special bond being spoilt,although I would love another one.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy! When we added Comet to the family we were nervous as to how Mochi would react to him. We read somewhere that the dogs were to meet at a place that was not what Mochi considers his "territory" hence the house. So we decided to introduce them across the street at a neutral location. Mochi was very playful at first and Comet was terrified. They both eventually settled down and now you wouldn't find one without the other! They both have separate bowls and eat with a wall dividing them. They share toys, and we notice that they are somewhat jealous, as in when Comet plays with a toy Mochi would come along and take it away starting a tug of war. :fencing:


----------



## Jo from NYC (Jan 31, 2010)

I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Claire 
How old is your Havanese? I got Lindy my second Havanese when my first Havanese Lela was 1 1/2 year. Lela is definitely a velcro pup, she follows me everywhere. Her nose was out of joint a bit when I first got Lindy. Lela some times acted a little down in the dumps initially. My husband and I both gave her special attention. When you are away from the dogs and then come home it is important to acknowledge the pup that was with you initially first. It didn't take long before they started playing together and had a ball! Lela still does show a little jelousy on occasion ( just like kids) but I don't regret getting the second Havanese. Even when Lela grumbles a bit she still has her Havanese smile on and is wagging her tale. She is still my velcro girl. I don't regret getting the second Havanese esp. when I see them chasing each other in the back yard. But I do make sure that my pups get plenty of attention!
Pam


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My experience so far.....

2nd pup is easier to train and faster, I guess because the first dog does the training for you.

Two leashes are not fun! A fenced area would be really nice....(we are working on it).

Let them work it out (arguments/disagreements), but protect the little one if it gets to rough. 

Make sure your first dog is trained (potty and obedience)...it will not be fun to train two dogs at one time.

Whatever the first dog has, the other will want! You will not need lots of toys.

Be prepared...a little puppy will require frequent potty breaks compared to what you are use to with the first dog...Oh! Yea....I said that already!

Have fun! The entertainment begins with two Havs! And, you will not have to tire out the first dog now! 

Linda


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats on acquiring another Havanese. I think Callie is a beautiful name. I know I could not imagine life without my two although I got mine at the same time. They really keep each other entertained. Since Kashi has hurt his leg they have both been sleeping with me and my husband on our kingsize bed!

Enjoy double the fun double the trouble!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Lindy and Lela's Mum,Dizzie is 13 months old at the moment,but in England Havs are VERY hard to come by,as they are very unusual there are only about 6 good breeders in the country,so it will be a long while before we are lucky enough to acquire another puppy,especially as I would like to go to our original breeder.It would be good to get the next one at the beginning of next summer,as it is easier for potty training during the summer months.So we shall see.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

clare said:


> Hi Lindy and Lela's Mum,Dizzie is 13 months old at the moment,but in England Havs are VERY hard to come by,as they are very unusual there are only about 6 good breeders in the country,so it will be a long while before we are lucky enough to acquire another puppy,especially as I would like to go to our original breeder.It would be good to get the next one at the beginning of next summer,as it is easier for potty training during the summer months.So we shall see.


Good luck in your quest for another Havanese,sounds like you have you plan. It is better to wait for a good Pup! 
Keep me posted.


----------

